# Three point hitch stuck



## DanTheeWoodman (6 mo ago)

Hello all. Wondering if I could pick your brain to help me work through an issue. I have a brand new DK4710SE with less than 4 hours. Started doing some light box blade work leveling out a portion of my lawn. After lifting the three point to turn around and start another pass I went to lower it back down and got no response. 

No matter which direction I push the three point position control lever there is no movement and no change in engine loading (when at idle). Thing I have tried so far:
1. Made sure speed control knob is fully turned counterclockwise. Cycled this knob from open to close about 20 times. Verified the knob is actually turning the linkage on top of the transmission.
2. Rear remote control lever is in the middle position.
3. Jacked up the box blade to unhitch to make sure no binding of the hitch. 
4. Check/sway links removed to ensure no binding.
5. Transmission fluid level correct.
6. Checked position control lever linkage is intact and rotating the shaft going into the transmission.

Kinda at a loss with this brand new dk. FEL works just like before and do no notice any other symptoms. Any assistance would be much appreciated.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Not sure about the issue, but I wonder of the three point lift piston has over extended the cylinder? I have an old 8N that this happened to.... a different tractor and a bit old, but I physically bounced my box blade up and down, and it did eventually start dropping on it's own and started working again. Worth a try before you get dug in.
I'd be inclined to call the dealer and let them know. They may have a fix, send someone over or at least have a record of the issue at such low hours.
Hopefully one or two of our Kioti owners can give you some insight to what the issue may be and how to sort it.


----------



## DanTheeWoodman (6 mo ago)

Thank you pogobill for the warm welcome.

During yesterday's troubleshooting I did try and jump up and down on the box blade to no avail. Headed to the dealer here shortly to see what options they have to offer. I will update once some progress is made.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

I am assuming that this is a cab model and you have the external 3 point control lever on the rear outside of the cab? Have you tried to lower the box blade with this lever? In any case, I would lean very heavy on the local dealer since this tractor only has 4 hours on it......You paid enough for this tractor and they made money also so I personally would not spend a lot of my time and effort to fix it under these conditions.......


----------



## DanTheeWoodman (6 mo ago)

unsquidly said:


> I am assuming that this is a cab model and you have the external 3 point control lever on the rear outside of the cab? Have you tried to lower the box blade with this lever? In any case, I would lean very heavy on the local dealer since this tractor only has 4 hours on it......You paid enough for this tractor and they made money also so I personally would not spend a lot of my time and effort to fix it under these conditions.......


I have the open station but still have the rear control lever. Both the rear control lever and the lever next to the seat appear to be physically connected. Neither lever operates the three point currently.

The dealer did come by to pickup the DK. I was hoping I was missing something but the mechanic quickly determined it was something wrong inside the case. Supposed to hear back next week what they find.

Thanks again for everyone's input!


----------



## DanTheeWoodman (6 mo ago)

Got a call back from the dealer. Turns out there was some trash that found it's way into the three point valving. They took the valving apart to clean and reinstalled which resulted in the three point now being able to raise and lower.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

It was unfortunate they had to haul it away..but glad they took care of the problem for you. Thanks for the follow up. B.


----------

